# Pinarello Shop & VIP Factory Tour



## rhauft

Just back from Northern Italy with the wife. First stop was Treviso, home of the House of Pinarello. Treviso is located approx 30K from Venice. It is a beautiful town (bella citta) at the gateway to the mighty Dolomite mountains. Those that know me, know I am a great admirer of the Pinarello brand and have owned dozens of Pinas dating back to the 80's. This was my 3rd visit to the Treviso factory, the last was 2002. There have been many changes since then including a brand new state of the art manufacturing facility. The company has grown exponentially and so has the family management of the brand.

Along with the Pinarello bike shop, the family also manages a busy work/service shop, a Pinarello Outlet store which is about three times the square footage as the bike shop and also a very popular men's & women's sportswear store. All of these are managed by the women of Pinarello. It is a classic Italian matriarchal system. The men hold the titles, yet the women make all the day to day decisions and hold all the levers of power. We were there two days and I never saw the brothers Fausto or Andrea Pinarello. It was very obvious that there sister Carla Pinarello and her daughter Chiara are the real day to day decision makers. Nani (Giovanni) Pinarello is still a fixture at the shop. At 88 years old, he's still got plenty of Wit. When he first set eyes on my wife, I thought I was going to need a fire hose to pry him loose from her! 
Loosely translated, he kept complimenting me on her "manubrio bellissimo" = (most beautiful handlebars) 









*Store front in Treviso*








*Miguel Indurain's TT & record setting 1 hour track bike*








*Giovanni Pinarello (Nani) & me*








*& my better half*








*My wife, me & Carla Pinarello*
























*Liberating my wallet of Euros for the cause.*









Day 2 we were picked up at the shop and taken to the new "factory" on the out-skirts of town. They tore down the old building along with the rest of the block and built a beautiful state of the art facility. Carla and her daughter Chiara Pinarello made it clear that the new facility is not open to the public for tours of any kind so don't ask. Regardless, they are brimming with pride over the new facility and deservedly so. It is truly a magnificent site worthy of there place at the top of the cycling industry. We were there about 90 minutes and were aloud to take pictures everywhere except the R&D dept. and inside the spray booth where they were shooting 2011 prototypes. We did get to peek but were sworn to secrecy.

























































*Chiara Pinarello explaining the finer points in the production process*

































































In retrospect, I have come away more impressed than ever with the company and the brand. My respect and admiration has never been greater for this historic brand and the family behind it. What strikes me is just how family oriented the entire organization is in classic Italian tradition. Being of Italian decent myself, of course I'm very biased, it makes me very proud to see that this brand is being managed with such respect for the family name. I currently own five Pina's and this memorable experience left me wanting a larger garage...

Enjoy the pics and stay tuned, I will also be posting pics of our visit to the Madonna del Ghisallo and Museo del Ciclismo - an absolute must see for all who ride.


----------



## NTA

:thumbsup: 
nice !!!


----------



## joep721

Thanks a bunch! Great tour pics.


----------



## arcustic

Rhauft, thank you for your superb post on your tour to Treviso......the description, photos....Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV

Awesome pictures Rhauft. Does this mean you're through with Orbea???


----------



## T-Dog

One of the best posts i've seen on here. Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## rhauft

BunnV said:


> Awesome pictures Rhauft. Does this mean you're through with Orbea???


 Hey Bun, come va?
Meh... still have my Ordu. No sponsorship means I ride what I like = Pinarello.
Orbea make great bikes but my biggest issue with them is I'm in between there 57 & 54cm. IMHO that's too big a gap in sizing. No such issue with Pina, heck, they even have half sizes! TETO

Currently starring down the barrel of Pina's 2011 catalogue...

ciao amici
Roberto


----------



## Yangpei

Awesome pics. Nice to see some Naked Rosso Argento (537) Dogmas on the racks. I recently ordered a Dogma that color, but don't see them that often.


----------



## rhauft

Yangpei said:


> Awesome pics. Nice to see some Naked Rosso Argento (537) Dogmas on the racks. I recently ordered a Dogma that color, but don't see them that often.


 Chiara Pinarello told us it takes them 10 days to paint that bike.


----------



## Yangpei

*Jerseys*

The Pinarello store seems to have a nice selection of jerseys. Is there anywhere we can buy Pinarello jerseys without a trip to Treviso? I've seen some on Amazon, but only limited styles by Giordana. Ebay has mostly knock-off kits from China, but I'm skeptical of quality.


----------



## foofighter

gorgeous and great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## BunnV

Sto bene, grazie per avermelo chiesto! (gotta love iGoogle!)

I'm sure you know already, but Orbea added some sizes for the 2011 Orca...53 and 55. The Ordu has the same stupid sizes.

If you're looking at the Pina catalog, I'll be waiting for your new pictures soon because you don't "just look". I'm guessing a Dogma or a Kobh....Campy 11, Bora Ultra wheels... am I close?  

Caio,
BunnV


----------



## southparkcycles

great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## ewitz

Nani was right about her "manubrio bellissimo"


----------



## rhauft

Yangpei said:


> The Pinarello store seems to have a nice selection of jerseys. Is there anywhere we can buy Pinarello jerseys without a trip to Treviso? I've seen some on Amazon, but only limited styles by Giordana. Ebay has mostly knock-off kits from China, but I'm skeptical of quality.


They most certainly do! Most of them are there Granfondo team kits so I doubt they are available outside of there shop... and my closet  I made a major investment.


----------



## Prosecorider

*Pinarello tour*

Hi rhauft, I will be in Treviso on October 22 and would like very much to go on this tour, how would it possible?


----------



## rhauft

BunnV said:


> Sto bene, grazie per avermelo chiesto! (gotta love iGoogle!)
> 
> I'm sure you know already, but Orbea added some sizes for the 2011 Orca...53 and 55. The Ordu has the same stupid sizes.
> 
> If you're looking at the Pina catalog, I'll be waiting for your new pictures soon because you don't "just look". I'm guessing a Dogma or a Kobh....Campy 11, Bora Ultra wheels... am I close?
> 
> Caio,
> BunnV


Non è niente (*va bene* would be the more appropriate response). Still, not bad for google 
As for new Pina's, I've been fighting the urge for a Dog. Seeing all those gorgeous 2011 colors really is testing my will power. My wife told the Pinarello ladies that it was only a matter of time before I cave...


----------



## rhauft

Prosecorider said:


> Hi rhauft, I will be in Treviso on October 22 and would like very much to go on this tour, how would it possible?


They made it very clear to us that the factory is not open to the public for tours of any kind. Speaking Italian goes along way. having a beautiful wife that The founder, Nani is enamored with also helps a lot. having been to the old factory twice before also may have been a factor along with my emphasis of my 5 Pinarellos. They are really nice folks and treated us so warmly. We feel like we made friends for life. 

Visit the bike shop and be humble. anythings possible but don't be disappointed if you don't get an invitation. As I said, they are not open to the public.


----------



## rhauft

ewitz said:


> Nani was right about her "manubrio bellissimo"


By far, the most exotic & expensive frame in the shop


----------



## Prosecorider

*Pinarello factory visit*

Hi rhauft, 
well, there seems to be a number of criteria I need to adhere to in order to see the factory,

speaking italian - since my family is from the area , I can either speak to them in italian or in the Trevigano dialect

pinarello bikes - have one and one on order

beautiful wife - have one of those to, but she not coming to Treviso with me, she is staying in Canada

and I can be nice, - so I see if I can get in

All kidding aside, I really hope to see the factory, as I have been in the two shops in centro Treviso a number of times.

thanks again for posting those great pics,


----------



## rhauft

Prosecorider said:


> Hi rhauft,
> well, there seems to be a number of criteria I need to adhere to in order to see the factory,
> speaking italian - since my family is from the area , I can either speak to them in italian or in the Trevigano dialect
> pinarello bikes - have one and one on order
> beautiful wife - have one of those to, but she not coming to Treviso with me, she is staying in Canada
> and I can be nice, - so I see if I can get in
> All kidding aside, I really hope to see the factory, as I have been in the two shops in centro Treviso a number of times.
> thanks again for posting those great pics,


Non è niente amico, I think you've got a good shot. I think Nani was speaking to us in Trevigano because he was the only one I had problems understanding. My wife played a huge role in our bonding process. She really knows how to smooth out my rough edges. When you go, please do not mention that "you have a friend that got a tour". I think that would only diminish your cause. 

Buon fortuna e ricorda la fotocamera in modo da poter pubbicare le immagini qui quando torni a casa. 

ciao amico
Roberto


----------



## merckxman

Nice visit, thanks for sharing! For those that don't know the story behind the black jersey (in one of the photos): 
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2008/02/2008-giro-d-italia-black-jersey.html


----------



## rhauft

merckxman said:


> Nice visit, thanks for sharing! For those that don't know the story behind the black jersey (in one of the photos):
> https://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2008/02/2008-giro-d-italia-black-jersey.html


Great story. They have an entire line of clothing available in the shop commemorating Nani's Maglia Nera.
My favorite kit of theirs. Picked up a full summer & winter maglia nera. Thanks for the link merckxman.


----------



## Runr44

Loved this post. It will be bookmarked. I've only had two Pina's - my first, a 1982 Record which I literally road until it couldn't be ridden any more and my most recent 2009 FP3 which has been an absolute joy to ride. My wish list is topped with a Dogma. I love their bikes.


----------



## tyro

I'm a little tardy to the party here, but thanks for posting this. Great story and nice pics as well.


----------



## almarzouqi

thanks rhauft .. nice pic and report .. well done ..


----------



## aureliajulia

Also enjoyed this. Thanks!

Proud owner of a Pinarello for 9 days and counting.


----------



## achc

great photos OP, got my first road bike ... FPDUE!


----------



## stitcher

Hi Roberto,
Thank you for the tour report! Always great to see what is "over there" 
I was looking through the pictures and one of them caught my eye, it's a black matte Pinarello with some sort of reflective silver stripes. In your gallery it is between white-blue Dogma 60.1 and FPQuattro. It can be either FPQuattro, or Paris, but I don't see this color scheme on Pinarello website. I'm sure that if you will zoom in the picture, you will be able to see either the name or at least carbon thread count  If you have time, of course 
Thanks again,
Andrey


----------



## rhauft

stitcher said:


> Hi Roberto,
> Thank you for the tour report! Always great to see what is "over there"
> I was looking through the pictures and one of them caught my eye, it's a black matte Pinarello with some sort of reflective silver stripes. In your gallery it is between white-blue Dogma 60.1 and FPQuattro. It can be either FPQuattro, or Paris, but I don't see this color scheme on Pinarello website. I'm sure that if you will zoom in the picture, you will be able to see either the name or at least carbon thread count  If you have time, of course
> Thanks again,
> Andrey


That is a 2011 Paris. This tour was back in Sptember 2010. HTH //Rob


----------



## stitcher

rhauft said:


> That is a 2011 Paris. This tour was back in Sptember 2010. HTH //Rob


Haha, thanks! I should've looked at the original post date, I didn't even think that it is 2 years old, when it was on top of threads list


----------

